# 2005 Murano manual



## Yuriy (Dec 8, 2008)

hi does anyone have a link to 2005 nissan murano service manual? Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yuriy said:


> hi does anyone have a link to 2005 nissan murano service manual? Thanks!


http://www.*******.com/FSM/murano/

Substitute the ******** for nico club no spaces.


----------



## Yuriy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks MAN!


----------

